# CZ P07 magazine release/safety levers



## morpheus (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

I just signed up on the forum and picked up a CZP07. I traded a P09 for the 07 and had a question for people who may know better than me. Been carrying a Glock for close to 30 years and had the urge to carry in condition one again. I noticed on my 09 that the safety lever and magazine catch was metal and on the 07 the safety levers seem to be covered in plastic or polymer. The magazine catch feels the same. I know these parts are interchangeable between the 09/07 but I was wondering if maybe this was a transition period on these parts. I noticed mine has the lanyard hole too and some of the new 07 don't have it.

Thanks!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your questions. I think both the pre-2014 and post 2014 P-07s had lanyard loops. The gurus of CZs hang out here:

The Original CZ Forum - Index

In particular, look at anything by Schmeky or Stuart.


----------

